# Cameras in 40k



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Didn't want to start a thread for this, but I couldn't find it in a search and don't have Eisenhorn or Ravenor on hand. What are cameras called in the 40k universe? Pict-something. Sorry for the thread creation for such a tiny question.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Pict Recorder or Picter


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Pict Recorder


Thank you, very much!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I've also heard the term pict-capter.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

My favourite term is 'Vox Thief', but that's for voice recorders


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i think you will find the correct term is pict-ur-nose


----------

